# Effects Bus for only 1 Instrument - Sibelius 7



## peterspiano (Nov 11, 2013)

Hello Sibelius experts,

i’m a bit stumped with the following. I’d like to send an electric bass (within the context of an orchestral score) to an effects bus. I’ve already loaded the desired effect (and see that it is in the FX1) but i see no way to send this one instrument to this one effects bus. Listed in my sibelius mixer, from top to bottom is the channel (sibelius doesn’t let me change this), then the option of using the sibelius player or another one, and then the specific instrument which is loaded up. 

the effect seems to be loaded up for ALL the instruments. In the ‘playback devices’ i’ve correctly loaded up the desired effect (camel crusher) into the effects bus 1 and not the master insert effects. But it is effectively working like a master insert effect since i can’t send just one or a certain specific number of instruments to this effect.

Any ideas of what to do?

many many thanks!! i’m very appreciative of any tips!! 

Peter

ps. i looked at the forum post listed below…but didn’t quite seem to understand HOW to send just ONE instrument to the effect but. I went into the ‘active deceives’ part of ‘playback devices’ but i see no ‘camel crusher’ here. Do i need to load the camel crusher into a specific folder? It’s all very strange because i CAN load the camel crusher into the effects bus 1…i just can’t SEND ONLY the desired instrument to the one effect bus…i can only send ALL of the instruments here…

http://www.sibelius.com/cgi-bin/helpcen ... 3&&guest=1


Sibelius 7.1.3
Mac OS X 10.9
Mac Pro. 2 x 2.8 Ghz Quad-Core Intel Xeon (2008 3,1)
22 GB 800 MHz DDR2 FB-DIMM (RAM)


----------



## peterspiano (Nov 11, 2013)

so…i just spoke to a friend of mine and he said: oh…look for the send button. And then let me know about how you can change the size of the mixer…but to no avail. My mixer is completely open (ie. i can vertically see all that there is to see…and there is noooo send button.) Hm….i’m imagining that the process of a send to a bus must be somewhat similar to the way one does it in logic. Shouldn’t it be? what am i doing wrong!! :(

looking forward to any tips!


----------



## ScoringFilm (Dec 16, 2013)

If you enlarge the mixer by grabbing the top edge and dragging upwards all the other buttons are revealed.

Justin


----------

